# What is this flying insect?



## Vys (Apr 17, 2008)

It was night out, so the picture isn't the best, but the thing looks sure looks weird.

Loc: India


----------



## pixi14369 (Apr 17, 2008)

Umm... well never seen them fly before but looks like a Mole Cricket...


Gryllotalpa brachyptera possibly...




http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/6/68/Gryllotalpidae-verbreitung.png


----------



## Vys (Apr 17, 2008)

Yes, certainly a member of Gryllotalpa, since they seem to be the only ones with those 'mole'-like forelegs. Thanks! 

Never seen anything even remotely like it before. To me it looks like a cross between a locust and a crawfish. 
'Spends most of their life underground, but are capable fliers' ..hmm, interesting behaviour, too.

Seems there are species in the U.S and central Europe, but not in Scandinavia.


----------



## lukatsi (Apr 17, 2008)

Fauna Europaea displays G. gryllotalpa for Sweden...
Oh, and they have a beautiful sound, but I've never heard it.


----------



## Vys (Apr 17, 2008)

Yes, it does appear as if that species exists in (southern) places in Sweden. It seems it is poorly known exactly what places it inhabits, and it is listed as endangered. I should have known  All sorts of funny things happen in the south.
'Earth crawfish' is a nickname. Much more suitable than 'mole'...

Hard to say a sound is beautiful if you haven't heard it? : ) May be they sound like cane toads with struma ............................................................ ......


Either way, http://www.artdata.slu.se/rodlista/Faktablad/gryl_gry.PDF is a good starting page for info regarding the species, if you happen to know Swedish.


----------



## JMoran1097 (Apr 17, 2008)

whatever it is, i don't want it landing on me.


----------



## Alakdan (Apr 19, 2008)

Yup, definitely a mole cricket.

Plenty found in SE Asia, especially here in the Philippines.  They are commonly found in rice fields.  They are edible. The farmers catch them and is a local delicacy.

Pics:


----------



## Vys (Apr 20, 2008)

Haha. Probably full of proteins


----------



## Alakdan (Apr 20, 2008)

I guess it is loaded with protein.  It tastes good.  The texture is similar to shrimps.


----------



## Moltar (Apr 20, 2008)

Alakdan said:


> Yup, definitely a mole cricket.
> 
> Plenty found in SE Asia, especially here in the Philippines.  They are commonly found in rice fields.  They are edible. The farmers catch them and is a local delicacy.
> 
> Pics:



Man, What WON'T you phillipino's eat?

Just kidding, but not really. At least cultures that are eating strange (strange to me anyway) stuff like insects and spiders aren't eating the crap we have here that's loaded with preservatives, artificial this-n-that and msg...

I'm still in no hurry to eat fried crickets. Now maybe if they came in "cool ranch" flavor...


----------



## Alakdan (Apr 21, 2008)

etown_411 said:


> Man, What WON'T you phillipino's eat?
> 
> Just kidding, but not really. At least cultures that are eating strange (strange to me anyway) stuff like insects and spiders aren't eating the crap we have here that's loaded with preservatives, artificial this-n-that and msg...
> 
> I'm still in no hurry to eat fried crickets. Now maybe if they came in "cool ranch" flavor...


Uhm, we don't eat chicken . . . . feathers. 
Not all Filipinos are gastronomically adventurous.  Each province has something weird in their menu.  I just make it a point to try them out.  

Have you seen what they eat in Thailand?

Cool ranch?  No, this one is like barbecue, spicy!


----------



## PALAMO (Apr 27, 2008)

are they only endangered in certain countries? because here in southern texas people call exterminators to get them out of thier lawns,as they feed on grass roots and can eventualy start killing your lawn.and yes they do fly ,i occasionaly cath them flying at night during the summer months here.


----------



## jukahman (Apr 27, 2008)

I want to try some of these....


----------



## froggyman (Apr 27, 2008)

etown_411 said:


> Man, What WON'T you phillipino's eat?
> 
> Just kidding, but not really. At least cultures that are eating strange (strange to me anyway) stuff like insects and spiders aren't eating the crap we have here that's loaded with preservatives, artificial this-n-that and msg...
> 
> I'm still in no hurry to eat fried crickets. Now maybe if they came in "cool ranch" flavor...


from a nutritional standpoint what they eat is way healther and also no as disgusting if you think of the overcrowed farm conditions in america


----------



## Kamikaze (Jul 17, 2008)

The mole cricket dish is called "Kamaro" in Pampanga (a province here in the Philippines) and "kagaycay" in Cavite (also a province here). Surprisingly, the dish is very tasty. Its very good with beer  (even tastier than pork rinds)
And yes, it is healthier than most processed food. It's packed with a lot of protein, I'm sure.

Not everyone in the Philippines eat this. Most Filipinos would not even try it.
I guess every culture has some kind of "weird" dish in their menu


----------



## arachnocat (Jul 22, 2008)

Check out the goodies on this site. Wonder if they ship to the US?  

thailandunique.com


----------



## blazetown (Jul 23, 2008)

I don't know if anyone has played Animal Crossing but the mole cricket makes a damn annoying noise and you have to dig for it which is usually a pain in the ass.


----------

